# NL14 & NL5?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Are they the same color scheme or different? If they are different I sure don't see it...

Anyone have pic beside the ones from Tiraltir site?

http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2004-colnago/colors/colors.htm

http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2004-colnago/colors/colors-pre.htm


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*Yeah...*

They are different. The NL5 scheme seems to only have the yellow colour as a partial "panel" fade on the seat tube also, instead of being fully painted on the ST.

Any colour scheme ending in '14' is a light, bright lemon yellow. The '5' schemes are a darker orangey-yellow, like caution sign or school bus yellow.

The numbers always correspond to the base main colour. The '00' schemes are solid black or nude carbon, '4' schemes are black and silver or black and white. '7' schemes are Kool-Aid purple, '10' schemes are mainly blue. '11' schemes are primarily red, '13' schemes are orange, '14' schemes are yellow, '18' and '20' schemes are a couple different takes on an opalescent pearl white, '21' was Mapei blue-yellow-white-pink with blocks, '22' was Lampre's pink-and-blue, '23' is Rabobank orange-and-blue and '24' is Navigator's blue-and-yellow.

Check cbike.com, competitivecyclist.com or maestro-uk.com - they all have extensive Colnago palette pics.

hope that helps.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks*



lonefrontranger said:


> They are different. The NL5 scheme seems to only have the yellow colour as a partial "panel" fade on the seat tube also, instead of being fully painted on the ST.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, the number designations for different color shade make sense... thanks. But I don't know about the seat tube yellow fade though (see the pic below)... It seems they paint differently depend on what material and how the frame is constructed as certain color scheme such as LX10 on different models look entirely different.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*6was9,

Lonefrontranger is right about the difference. NL14 is a bright Carolina boilerplate country honey butter color. While NL5 is a Tanzanian thistle-feather wild apricot color.*

*The schemes do seem to vary depending on the frame, most significantly when transferring to carbon. My favorite is the Navigators TM10. In metal the back end of TM10 is silver. But on a carbon frame the silver is eliminated and I think that looks sweet.*

*…I guess I could ramble some more. The NL14 on carbon (seat post fade) to me looks like sunlight shining through a window into an otherwise unlit room…the contrast between shadows and light are always really vivid there.

Anyway...
T-shirt*


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*Here you go:*

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/dyn_docs/6499-nl5z.jpg

*competitivecyclist.com photo gallery.

Thanks,
T-shirt*


----------

